# 1/35 Mi-24 Hind E



## wlpowell (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.gulftel.com/wlpowell63/models/hinde5.jpg

Enjoy,
William


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Very Cool!!!! Who makes the kit??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trumpeter.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excelllent job, William!


----------

